# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  1ft marine tank ? Advises ?

## SeVenZ

Im interested in doing up a nano marine tank for my room. 
I have these items ready and washed
1ft tank with about 25litre capacity.
Hof with 250l/hr 
And a 7w desk lamp from ikea.

I'm guessing the hof and lamp must be changed?
So my real question ,
Is a protein skimmer a must? Its out of my budget to get one
If it's a must can I get those hof with skimmer built in?
Is aeration able to remove tge protein film like in fresh water tanks ?
Next question is, if I were to stock clown fishes , 2 of them, and would really like to put sea anemone in. Is it advisable ? The lfs told me that anemones grow big and would 'run' around? Can I just use a few live rocks and seaanemone in the middle with the fishes and a cleaning shrimp? Is that possible ? Would I expect any difficulties?

----------


## BFG

My advice is to not start a marine tank if you are on a budget. Anemone needs a matured tank so a new setup would cause some discomfort to the anemone. How are you going to chill the tank?

----------


## SeVenZ

How mature must the tank be ? I'm thinking of cycling the tank with live rocks for about a mth than add snails 2 weeks later than the anemone . Than the rest every 2 weeks. 

I'm getting a small fan ? Maybe the Dymax wind w4 ? And it's in my room so aircon would be on everynight . Is that sufficient ? I've seen people using iq5 without chilling equipment in non aircon room. So I assume I can forgo a chiller?

----------


## darrentyl

I will not recommend anemone for a nano tank as due to the limitation of the size of the tank, it will be hard for you to control the salinity upon having water change or topping up of water.

Based on my understanding, anemone do move around but upon finding a suitable location, they might stay put. It's a joy to see clownfish gathering around the anemone.

----------


## SeVenZ

Hmm this is a tough call. Maybe I'll just try with the live rocks first. And see how things goes before stocking up with anemones and clown fishes. At worst just make it a coral tank :/

----------


## felix_fx2

Marine not cheap. A fish only with live rock (FOWLR) is more recommended if you really serious about starting.
As like all small tanks, abit means alot like the above mentioned.

You see you think you hear who confirm? Long term or short term reports?
don't jump the ball and go in blind don't want to see another bro waste few thousands of dollars in marine in short time.

----------


## SeVenZ

Hmm I guess ? Won't spend few thousands on marine tanks unless I have my own house. I'm only a poly student now that's why having a nano on my study table seem like a good idea. Seems like I should just stick to freshwater for now. 

Anyway I'm quite sure it could work if im disciplined enough to keep up with the water changes at proper salinity. But just skip it and try for a Sakura tank instead or crs since I've the equipment ready

----------


## cdckjn

answers to your question. Yes you can have 2 clown fishes (small ones not big clowns) should be fine. For aquarium clowns, anemone is not required as anemone are for the fishes protection so, in a small tank, no need. By the way, anemone are rather hard to maintain in a small tank.

Skimmer is good to have in marine but since lack of space, you can forgo the skimmer but need to do weekly water change, which is costly. One way to offset the huge cost, is to have two "tanks" (two pails would be fine) in the 1st pail have several large liverock, where the water is kept to aged to water. The second pail, is the one where you keep the newly mixed salt water. So when oing water change, just pump some water out from main tank. Then pump in the water from the water from pail with live-rock, then add some more with those newly mixed water. Then the "old" main tank water can be return the pail with live rock to age then balance pour away in toilet. Skimmer helps to remove most of the "dirt and waste" easier.
If possible have a sump is a better solution to your problem.

Your choice is to go Fish-Only-With-Live-Rock (FOWLR). A HOF (hang-on filter) is ok but only mechanical filtering but for marine you also need biological filtering, that why I like to used lots of live rock. A good skimmer will help in the mechanical and biological filtering as well.

If you play to play-play with a 1ft, it is ok, but for mid to long term, it is a but too small and a lot of work. go 2ft with a sumo as it is easier to go longer term (2-3 years).
Good Luck.

----------


## SeVenZ

Icic thanks for the headsup! It's actualy the water change part thats hard to discipline myself . Would decide solos about having one marine tank at home. Once again thanks

----------


## BFG

There's a lot of hidden cost to a marine setup. You can say it is a money pit. Whether a small tank like a nano or a large tank, the funds you spend could reach into the thousands mainly in acquiring equipment as well as purchasing livestock.

----------


## SeVenZ

> There's a lot of hidden cost to a marine setup. You can say it is a money pit. Whether a small tank like a nano or a large tank, the funds you spend could reach into the thousands mainly in acquiring equipment as well as purchasing livestock.


Oh my god. It seems like its a bad idea for now hahahaha. thanks alot anyway  :Very Happy:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Oh my god. It seems like its a bad idea for now hahahaha. thanks alot anyway


i didn't know that marine was costly until AL76 told me... honestly i was speechless at the money spent...
take care  :Smile:

----------


## SeVenZ

> i didn't know that marine was costly until AL76 told me... honestly i was speechless at the money spent...
> take care


Yeah , the amount added up is crazy.
Tank fairly decent 2ft cube is cheap.
But almost everyone encourage using a sump system instead on just a filter etc
Then u have your pump? A decent one for 150? Over flow system, skimmer , reactor etc! My god and I Tot keeping a planted tank is expensive enough even thou I'm only keeping guppies and cherries. 

It's okay! Next time whenbi start working maybe I'll actually find time to keep one !

----------


## cdckjn

I think that marine is not expensive really. You can start one 1ftwith a OHF (overhead filter) but with this type of setup, the maintenance is very high - daily water topup, frequent water change, low livestock, and short aqaurium life (it should lasts about 6-8 months maximum) before you get tired with the maintenance.

If you go 2ft with a sump, with skimmer and simple lighting and going FOLWR this type of setup can lasts 2-3 years before the system needs a major overhaul.

If you are in for the long-term and low maintenance, then marine is rather not for you as the weekly maintenance tasks ae rather mid-to-high as the tank matures.

Cheers.

----------


## SeVenZ

> I think that marine is not expensive really. You can start one 1ftwith a OHF (overhead filter) but with this type of setup, the maintenance is very high - daily water topup, frequent water change, low livestock, and short aqaurium life (it should lasts about 6-8 months maximum) before you get tired with the maintenance.
> 
> If you go 2ft with a sump, with skimmer and simple lighting and going FOLWR this type of setup can lasts 2-3 years before the system needs a major overhaul.
> 
> If you are in for the long-term and low maintenance, then marine is rather not for you as the weekly maintenance tasks ae rather mid-to-high as the tank matures.
> 
> Cheers.


luckily im not going that route now, not so disciplined to do maintenance everyday for one tank

----------


## aqualeap

Hi! You won't be satisfy with a 1ft tank for long, it's will make you waste alot of money when you want to upgrade later on. Start with a 2ft with a build-in overflow compartment at the center at least.. Just my 2 cents worth of advice.

----------


## Ezie

Hmmm FOWLR(fish only with live rocks) dont have to be expensive... 1ft cube with clowns is ok, i have that tank, exactly like how u want and the long term cost would still be the salt... U can make do without protein skimmer for a 1ft and honestly it'll be quite an overkill and looks ugly if u get a gd nano skimmer... :Smile: get a bigger HOB for added flow, go for DSB(deep sand bed) and add macroalgae for nutrient transport. :Smile:  anemones can wait aft ur experienced with nutrient control and yes they do move even after settling down for weeks... :Smile:  That said, bigger tank is better but 1ft will still work fine as long as its not an impulsed move to get the tank... :Smile:

----------


## BFG

> Hmmm FOWLR(fish only with live rocks) dont have to be expensive... 1ft cube with clowns is ok, i have that tank, exactly like how u want and the long term cost would still be the salt... U can make do without protein skimmer for a 1ft and honestly it'll be quite an overkill and looks ugly if u get a gd nano skimmer...get a bigger HOB for added flow, go for DSB(deep sand bed) and add macroalgae for nutrient transport. anemones can wait aft ur experienced with nutrient control and yes they do move even after settling down for weeks... That said, bigger tank is better but 1ft will still work fine as long as its not an impulsed move to get the tank...


Hello, did you know that sms language is not welcome here in this forum? Read our rules and regulation. Your replies will disappear if you continue to insist using this form of communication.

----------


## Ezie

> Hello, did you know that sms language is not welcome here in this forum? Read our rules and regulation. Your replies will disappear if you continue to insist using this form of communication.


Oooops!! Noted! So sorry! Need to get rid of that habit. Thanks alot for the warning. Will keep that in mind. :Smile:

----------


## SeVenZ

suddenly shrimps seems so much easier to keep  :Laughing: . will try next time when im working and have the spare cash to keep one. students dont earn alot now adays. haha

----------


## Xmant

> suddenly shrimps seems so much easier to keep . will try next time when im working and have the spare cash to keep one. students dont earn alot now adays. haha


Don't be so dishearten by what others had told you. I have setup a pico tank (about 11 litres) for 6 months already. Just need to WC once per week about 20%. Daily feed them with blood worm and mysis shrimp. I only have 1 big OHF in my tank with live coral for biological filtering, no skimmer at all. In my OHF, I have chaeto to remove the extra nutrients. LED light is placed on top of my OHF and it is turned on for about 3/4 of the day. Don't forget to do daily top up with aged water so that salinity will not build up too high. Here is the link to my previous setup http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...Tank?highlight

Do not put in cleaner shrimp as it will eat up your corals when it is too hungry!

----------


## BFG

> Don't be so dishearten by what others had told you. I have setup a pico tank (about 11 litres) for 6 months already. Just need to WC once per week about 20%. Daily feed them with blood worm and mysis shrimp. I only have 1 big OHF in my tank with live coral for biological filtering, no skimmer at all. In my OHF, I have chaeto to remove the extra nutrients. LED light is placed on top of my OHF and it is turned on for about 3/4 of the day. Don't forget to do daily top up with aged water so that salinity will not build up too high. Here is the link to my previous setup http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...Tank?highlight
> 
> Do not put in cleaner shrimp as it will eat up your corals when it is too hungry!


Live coral for biological filtering?

----------


## Xmant

> Live coral for biological filtering?


Yes and the byproduct from live corals, Nitrate, is absorbed by the chaeto.

----------


## Ezie

> Yes and the byproduct from live corals, Nitrate, is absorbed by the chaeto.


Hmm corals dont give out nitrate. They in fact take in minute ammounts to photosynthesise. Nitrate usually come from fishes and dissolved organic carbon(DOC). that's why in small polyped stony(SPS) coral dominated reef tanks, people usually keep a low fish stock. Unless you are talking about excess slime that corals are giving out when they are not healthy and the slime is left to decompose and not removed by means of water changes. :Smile:  hope that clarifies. :Smile:  this is of course from what i learnt, do correct if there's any mistake. :Smile:

----------


## Xmant

> Hmm corals dont give out nitrate. They in fact take in minute ammounts to photosynthesise. Nitrate usually come from fishes and dissolved organic carbon(DOC). that's why in small polyped stony(SPS) coral dominated reef tanks, people usually keep a low fish stock. Unless you are talking about excess slime that corals are giving out when they are not healthy and the slime is left to decompose and not removed by means of water changes. hope that clarifies. this is of course from what i learnt, do correct if there's any mistake.


Oh, I have 4 fish in my tank. Due to feeding, for sure the bioload will be high and don't expect that the fish can finish-up every single bit of food in the tank after the feeding. Mysis shrimp and blood worm have high nutrient content and it easily pollutes the saltwater in the tank. Corals do excrete too and give out brown slime.

Sorry, it should be "live rocks" instead of "live coral" to do the major filtering. My bad! Live coral can only do limited filtering as it consumes the suspended food in the water.

So what we had here is that the ammonia is converted to nitrite to nitrate by the live rock. On the surface of the live rock, aerobic bacteria takes place and converts the ammonia to nitrite. Nitrite is then further converted to nitrate by anaerobic bacteria which lives deep inside the live rock. Chaeto does the final job to absorb the nitrate before it is built up too high and poses a threat to fauna.

Noticed that saltwater fish and corals do like current. This is another key point to take note.

----------


## Solasido

Hi SeVenZ,

This website is really good for newbies in nano marine setup:

http://www.nano-reef.com/articles/

The idea in nano marine tank is to keep it simple.
It is a very good guide.

I have just setup my nano marine FOWLR tank (45cm cube tank). So far it has been good.
I used Nutafin Cycle to start up bacteria and added 2 clown fish, 1 yellow tail damsel and 1 fire shrimp about a day later. NH3 and NO2 are always in good range.

For smaller tank, you can setup the same and use distiller water from NTUC for water top up and water change weekly.

For my tank, I made my own DIY resin filter for deionizing tab water.

----------


## Solasido

I use live rock and live sand for my tank. For brown algae control that start appearing after I put some live stock, I put 2 snails and they have done a very good job. My live rocks which was covered by brown algae is now so clean.

----------


## spkentchai

Good work...that's the way

----------

